# AMS/Accucraft Coaches Sold Out?



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm hearing that the new shipment of J&S coaches that arrived this summer is already sold out ? AMS says there is another shipment with new road numbers on its way 'in a few months' which probably means 2011. Anyone else noticed any shortage of the coaches?


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Whadya mean shortage? 

Over here in UK we haven't seen the original shipment yet - my set has been on back order for over three years.... GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Pete, I would suggest you contact Bob Shore at Art Knapps in Surrey, B.C. Since they are a distributor, they usually have a huge stock of AMS...I'd be surprised if they didn't have it. Phone number is 604-596-9201 or do a Google search under Artknapptrains. 

Keith


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I see them offered on eBay regularly, presently there are several listings for the yellow version of D&RGW about $200.00 each and there is a set of four for $800.00. 

Michael


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Accucraft is indeed sold out. I have many in stock and always have had them. 

Jonathan /Electric/Steam modelworks


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I have many in stock 
Thanks Jonathan, 
We'll see how long they last . .


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Caboose had a few last time I was in. Don't remember which road names, though I have a sneaky suspicion that doesn't really make much difference for Pete.  

Later, 

K


----------

